# Center Speaker Won't Work!!



## BloodJunky (Nov 5, 2004)

Hello everyone.

 I have a problem with my speaker setup. I have a sound blaster live 5.1 card. Prolly not the best card. But everything was fine until there was a load screech from my speakers. I think it was feedback from my microphone.

Now the center speaker will not work at all. It does however work when you run the test. Also when i switch the speakers around on the subwoofer they all work except the center channel. Is this somehow setup related or the sound card has died,or speakers.

I need to fix it before half life 2 get's here  

Thank you for your help!


----------



## loserpunkx182 (Nov 7, 2004)

i'm having the same problem too but it's only the rear speakers...ran a test and it all works fine.  did u find out what's wrong with it?


----------



## Ryan45867 (Nov 8, 2004)

I have the same problem with my center speaker.  I am using the SB extigy with Logitech's Z-680 speakers.  Every so often I end up uninstalling the sound cards drivers and reinstalling them.  It worth a shot, usually worked for me, until I somehow blew the center channel.  hehe, good excuse for new speakers.


----------

